# afthermarket matrix xcon-7 shaft vs real matrix xcon-7 shaft



## burlon

*forum help me about afthermarket matrix xcon-7 shaft vs real matrix xcon-7 shaft*

Hi, I bought a driver titleist 909d2 with a matrix xcon-7 shaft and the seller said me, the driver has a afthermarket shaft; What`s the difference between real matrix xcon-7 shaft and afthermarket matrix xcon-7 shaft. How much money difference between these. Thanks.


----------



## tweaky

*xcon*

the main difference besides the price may be in the bend or flex profile. many after market shafts have slightly different flex profiles than the OEM. The aftermarkets are generally higher in price due to sales derived from customer comments on the OEM shaft performance. The more that people say "this shaft is fantastic!" the more the after market will sell and the higher the price can be.
don't buy a shaft based on what someone said about the OEM. Find a knowledgeable clubfitter and get fitted properly. It'll save you time and $$$$$$!!


----------

